# Puffy Nipples



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

I have puffy nipples, sort of cone shape. when i rub them or when they're cold or hot they go normal. Is it to do with prolactin? bodyfat? Is tehre anythign that can be done about it?


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sounds like gyno mate, squeeze your nipple from the side and see if you can feel anything


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

same as mine.im going to try letro i think.its been said it can reverse gyno


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Not necessarily gyno, i get puffy nipples when running high doses of test and it always goes away when i drop back down.


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

wat do the lumps go completely after blasting?


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

jonesy1234cas said:


> same as mine.im going to try letro i think.its been said it can reverse gyno


yeh i heard epistane works quite good aswell



Ramrod said:


> Not necessarily gyno, i get puffy nipples when running high doses of test and it always goes away when i drop back down.


I think it all depends whether or not your on gear though and whether or not theres a lump behind the nipple suggesting gland formation


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

brockles said:


> I have puffy nipples, sort of cone shape. when i rub them or when they're cold or hot they go normal. Is it to do with prolactin? bodyfat? Is tehre anythign that can be done about it?


are you running a cycle?


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

It could be just fat....try post up a pic...


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

BADASSMASS said:


> yeh i heard epistane works quite good aswell
> 
> epistane?? thnks mate il look that 1 up not heard of that before
> 
> u knw if its got good rep for doing job?


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

jonesy1234cas said:


> All I know is what Ive read pal, but seems alot of people use it for this reason alone and have good results in doing so. If im not mistaken I think PHHEAD on here ran it, so you could maybe PM him and see what he thinks. Always worth a shot if nothing else works, but remember that if you do decide to go with it use the original http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-epistane-90-caps.cfm and not the clones as people often have bad experiences with them.
> 
> http://anabolicminds.com/forum/supplement-reviews-logs/58383-epistane-anabolic-gyno.html
> 
> ...


----------

